# Baha'i



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone here is Baha'i. I have been doing a lot of studying on it, and it makes a great deal of sense to me. Just wondering if anyone here could tell me more about what it is like. 

(If you are some other religion or think religion is pointless, please keep it to yourself)


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

My ex was... And yeah, In my POV the nicest religion. 

Basically the "Persian" religion is based primarily on all the Abrahamic religions... They believe that different religions worked for different times and people. They claim it all has the same purpose, getting close to God. 

Also, Baha'is don't believe in the concept of heaven or hell, rather they believe most of these religion concepts as metaphors. For example, hell is away from God, Heaven is close. In terms of afterlife, the religion says that you go through different worlds, which enable you to grow. For instance, this world is the materialistic world. When you die, you go to some other type of life. Basically different stages.

Anyways, as an Atheist, I really like the Bahai religion. The only one I respect. Bahai people are very nice people, too IMO.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

essixo said:


> My ex was... And yeah, In my POV the nicest religion.
> 
> Basically the "Persian" religion is based primarily on all the Abrahamic religions... They believe that different religions worked for different times and people. They claim it all has the same purpose, getting close to God.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Something i have noticed is that they are the nicest and most accepting of any Religion. Since they're main goal is the unification of people around the world.


----------



## frazelle09 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear IveGotToast... How exciting that you are investigating the Bahá'í Faith! i've been a Bahá'í since 1968 when i was about 21. As you can probably guess, i've been very happy as a Bahá'í and was really glad to have found it.

i suppose you have already done some research on the web -- www.bahai.org, etc. If you have any specific questions that i might be able to help with, please free to ask.

i now live and work in northwest Mexico, on the U.S.-Mexican border in a large city called Mexicali, Baja California. My wife and i have a couple of beautiful children - now grown and the oldest has two 3 year-olds.

i wish you the best. If you wish we can talk on the phone. My phone line includes "free" calls to the U.S.

With warmest regards and have a beautiful evening - fred


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I read you need permission from them who to marry and permission from both sets of parents too.


----------



## frazelle09 (Apr 16, 2013)

Very good comment, Sunshine009. If my understanding of the Bahá'í marriage law is correct, the individuals must select each other first (something which is challenging in some cultures where the marriage partner is selected by the parents).

Once the couple has decided that they wish to marry, then the consent of all living parents must be obtained. Bahá'u'lláh has stated that this is to further cement the unity of the families.

The consents are usually submitted to the local Bahá'í administrative body (the local Spiritual Assembly) for review. The couple decide on the witnesses and they are also approved by the Assembly. Once these administrative requirements have been met, the wedding may take place.

Since the Bahá'í Faith does not have any priests or clergy, the couple essentially marry themselves in the presence of the witnesses.

The Bahá'í wedding certificate is recognized in many states in the U.S. and in several other countries as well.

i think the above is pretty correct. Since i don't live in the U.S. a clearer understanding of the requirements would need to be obtained through consultation with a nearby local Assembly and since the Bahá'í Administration is based on justice and not precedent, each case is decided on its own particular merits and details, which allows for a certain flexibility.

Anyway, enough. Hope this helps and have a beautiful evening!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi here are some links for the Baha'i Faith, truly a radiant and welcoming religion:

http://www.bahai.us/
http://www.bahai.org/

Here are some Baha'i temples around the world:

Haifa, Israel (Three different views of the temple on Mount Carmel)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/Bahai_Temple_and_the_Haifa_bay.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-VA-_29Gif...u4FGLIcvQ/s1600/bahai+shrine+haifa+israel.jpg
http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/25023/27.jpg

India Lotus Temple:
http://www.transed2012.in/Common/Uploads/ContentTemplate/214_Para_Lotus Temple.jpg
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lv77kvfMZL1qg88vyo1_1280.jpg
http://assets.bahai.org/2/bahaiorg/img/home/header/20111103-india-lotus-temple.jpg

Chile:
http://bahainews.ca/images/06Siamak Hariri2.jpg

Wilmette, Illinois USA
http://wikitravel.org/upload/shared/8/8b/Bahai.JPG

Germany:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/8/10412053_a27f9cd5ea.jpg

Panama:
http://panamajama.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bahai-hindu-temple-panama-city.jpg

Samoa:

__
https://flic.kr/p/6

Uganda:
http://abbotsfordbahai.org/resources/bahai.jpg

Australia:
http://bahais.ferdousian.com/images/temple9.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-uwxiY2KZkpQ/UJ8TeCjTDnI/AAAAAAAAFhA/eyN2zHteQ08/s1600/IMG_5786.JPG


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

> Also, Baha'is don't believe in the concept of heaven or hell, rather they believe most of these religion concepts as metaphors. For example, hell is away from God, Heaven is close.


How does that constitute not believing in the concept of heaven and hell? That's what Catholics believe also. To quote the Catechism of the Catholic Church:

_"We cannot be united with God unless we freely choose to love him. But we cannot love God if we sin gravely against him, against our neighbor or against ourselves: "He who does not love remains in death. Anyone who hates his brother is a murderer, and you know that no murderer has eternal life abiding in him. " Our Lord warns us that we shall be separated from him if we fail to meet the serious needs of the poor and the little ones who are his brethren. To die in mortal sin without repenting and accepting God's merciful love means remaining separated from him for ever by our own free choice. *This state of definitive self-exclusion from communion with God and the blessed is called "hell".*

_So does this mean the Catholic Church doesn't believe in the concept of heaven and hell?


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> How does that constitute not believing in the concept of heaven and hell? That's what Catholics believe also. To quote the Catechism of the Catholic Church:
> 
> _"We cannot be united with God unless we freely choose to love him. But we cannot love God if we sin gravely against him, against our neighbor or against ourselves: "He who does not love remains in death. Anyone who hates his brother is a murderer, and you know that no murderer has eternal life abiding in him. " Our Lord warns us that we shall be separated from him if we fail to meet the serious needs of the poor and the little ones who are his brethren. To die in mortal sin without repenting and accepting God's merciful love means remaining separated from him for ever by our own free choice. *This state of definitive self-exclusion from communion with God and the blessed is called "hell".*
> 
> _So does this mean the Catholic Church doesn't believe in the concept of heaven and hell?


I think you are misunderstanding. What I meant is that Baha'is don't believe in a physical afterlife like Heaven or Hell. Basically, being good or bad doesn't send you to either one.

I'm not familiar with Catholicism, but as an ex-Christian I know for a fact that they believed bad people and non-Christians burned in hell.  Baha'is don't believe that.


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been reading up on Baha'i for a while now. I don't have a solid opinion yet but from what I read so far, I'm interested in attending some Baha'i functions.


----------



## frazelle09 (Apr 16, 2013)

> I've been reading up on Baha'i for a while now. I don't have a solid opinion yet but from what I read so far, I'm interested in attending some Baha'i functions.


Great! We wish you well in your continuing search. If there's anything we can help with, please feel free to ask.

And have a beautiful evening!


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

essixo said:


> I think you are misunderstanding. What I meant is that Baha'is don't believe in a physical afterlife like Heaven or Hell. Basically, being good or bad doesn't send you to either one.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Catholicism, but as an ex-Christian I know for a fact that they believed bad people and non-Christians burned in hell.  Baha'is don't believe that.


What am I misunderstanding? You are not explaining yourself.. You've said Bahai don't believe in heaven and hell, and yet then you say heaven is close to God and hell is away. That's very similar to what Catholicism (the largest Christian denomination) says. Then you say that being good or bad doesn't send you to either one. Again, it would not be entirely accurate to summarize Catholic or Christian belief as good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell. It's more complicated than that.

I googled Bahai beliefs and found this:

_
The soul does not die; it endures everlastingly. When the human body dies, the soul is freed from ties with the physical body and the surrounding physical world and begins its progress through the spiritual world. Bahá'ís understand the spiritual world to be a timeless and placeless extension of our own universe--and not some physically remote or removed place. 
Entry into the next life has the potential to bring great joy. Bahá'u'lláh likened death to the process of birth. He explains: "The world beyond is as different from this world as this world is different from that of the child while still in the womb of its mother."_

_

In the final analysis, heaven can be seen partly as a state of nearness to God; hell is a state of remoteness from God. Each state follows as a natural consequence of individual efforts, or the lack thereof, to develop spiritually. The key to spiritual progress is to follow the path outlined by the Manifestations of God._

None of this is necessarily at odds with the Catholic view of heaven and hell. You're not being specific enough about the difference

There are more than 40,000 different denominations of Christianity, so the fact that you are an "ex-christian" doesn't necessarily give you the knowledge to speak on behalf of all or even the majority of Christians. What denomination did you belong to?


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> What am I misunderstanding? You are not explaining yourself.. You've said Bahai don't believe in heaven and hell, and yet then you say heaven is close to God and hell is away. That's very similar to what Catholicism (the largest Christian denomination) says. Then you say that being good or bad doesn't send you to either one. Again, it would not be entirely accurate to summarize Catholic or Christian belief as good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell. It's more complicated than that.
> 
> I googled Bahai beliefs and found this:
> 
> ...


If you read my previous post, you would see the that I said the whole heaven and hell idea is seen more like a metaphor of emotional nearness and distance to the Creator. There is no physical heaven or earth that you go to when you die.

Anyways, I am not an expert... I am just mentioning what I learned out of mouth. I just wanted to voice my thoughts to the OP.

I used to be a pretty religious Protestant by the way. Very involved in the church.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

So where do you go when you die?


----------



## frazelle09 (Apr 16, 2013)

> So where do you go when you die?


That's a great question!

Since the real "you" is your soul, "you" don't have to "go" anywhere when you "die".

Bahá'u'lláh compares the soul in this case to the bird in its cage. When the cage no longer exists the bird although in one sense is "set free", in another doesn't have to "go" anywhere - it already exists in its own world.

Of course the idea of us "dying" then also becomes rather complicated, since what is actually destroyed is our physical shell or vehicle that the soul uses in order to grow and develop its spiritual qualities like love, justice, mercy, kindness, etc. while the body lasts.

You might also want to consult Some Answered Questions as well.

i am sorry that the explanation is so inadequate, but that is due to my limitations. i hope that at least it is a start.

Have a wonderful morning!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Bump. 
Seems very similar to my faith.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've read about the Baha'i faith before, and met some believers who were really nice people, but I can't say that I know much about it. Gotta read more about it sometime...


----------



## gnt92 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't like to say I'm a part of any religion, but I would have to say I'm closest to Baha'i or Buddhism. They pretty much believe the same things.

Here's a great NDE from someone of the Baha'i faith which she talks a little bit about. I personally believe that after death you do continue to either be reincarnated in this world or in another world, or choose to go back to source.

http://www.lightafterlife.com


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

The unification of all people sounds a nice idea and I agree with that. But love, unity and acceptance should be part of all religions. I believe Ecumenism is close? What I don't get though is that under what religion should people be united? And what is the consequence for people who do good or bad when there is no hell or heaven? Do they get treated the same? I personally like the idea of unity and acceptance, that's what Christ teaches also, but I believe only Jesus has the ability to bring us together through His message and sacrifice. Since our sins, ego, and pride first need to be taken away/healed for that to happen.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

From a short read up on Wikipedia the Baha'i say religion and science must harmonize. I admire strains of love and beauty mystic branches like Sufism and Neoplatonism espouse, but I place authenticity above smooth-edged unity. I prefer the violence of the Old Testament to a religion blunted to conform to modern standards. I think religion should also show God and human nature beneath those veneers.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

They remind me a lot of the LDS church. They talk a big game but there is something lacking there (LGTB can't get married or have sex) 

Their spiritual texts put me to sleep. 

I mean they are still better than fundamentalist Christianity or Muslims for sure.

Having unity and acceptance in your dogma is nice.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never heard of this faith previously, but I just skimmed a bit about it and it seems interesting. It values altruism and equality, plus apparently it is progressive/tolerant and accepting of other religions. That's pretty cool.

Wait a minute. Hm. Their dogma seems more idealistic than some of the details of its practices. So much for eliminating prejudice, meanwhile urging individuals to overcome their homosexual urges....among other discrepancies.


----------

